# RecipeDB - Bidtfauns JSHT Clone



## Bidtfaun (8/9/12)

Bidtfauns JSHT Clone  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes IBUs in BS is 60.20 min Cascade hops were secondary dry hop.Mash in @ 67 deg C for 60 minMash Out @ 75 deg CBoil for 60 minsPrimary @ around 15 deg C for 14 daysSecondary @ 15 deg C for 7 daysBulk primed with 130 gms dextroseNotes: awesome passion fruit flavours which is what I was chasing-really enjoyed the JSHT from 2006 and wanted to try and get those flavours again.also might up the grain bill a little-needs a little more malt to balance the high bitterness-otherwise pretty happy with the end result & will repeat with minor tweaking   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1 kg JWM Light Munich    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.3 kg JWM Dark Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 10mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 45mins)    10 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     500 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 61.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 24 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

